# Sex during period?



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

How many couples actively try to have sex during the woman's period. Hubby is the first guy I've been with that's made a point of doing it, I'd had sex off and on before during my period but generally speaking letting the bloke know that I was on was the end of the discussion.

Hubby and I were still setlling in to things sexually when he read somwhere that women get horny when they're on, Though I've never really found that myself and I was quite cool on the idea when he brought it up, like I mentioned we were going through various other stuff, he'd given way on a lot of things so I kind of went along with it. 

There's no need to go into graphic details about it, though it is enjoyable. Recently I've been thinking more about our sex life (since I started posting here) and part of the reason hubby likes it is I'm much more passive and girly and not really in the mood for anything very physical.

Anywho I suppose everyone's does something different, does anybody feel like discussing it, or is it a bit too icky.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

i dont mind sex when im on my period at all. and i do get more horny during that time. i usually like to do it in the shower. If you have cramps though, do not try to have sex. i had sex once when i was having cramps. they werent bad at all so i didnt think it'd be a big deal. but the sex made them much, much worse. so now i will only have sex if i have no cramps at all.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

I usually give my wife time off for good behaviour during her period  Thankfully it is mercifully short - often only 2 days - maybe I was born lucky 

But once in a while (not even every year) we will do it on the first day or the last day of her period. The last time I remember was last spring, it was her idea and she was super horny - blew me and then we just had to move on to the full works.

I must say, I am not super keen on the sensation, because blood is a bit like carborundum grinding paste, rather than the silky feel things usually have.


----------



## lonestarwife (Jan 24, 2009)

I do seem to want more sexual activity directly before and during my period. My H and find it easier to have sex in the shower during this time. It makes it easier to clean up and makes it even seem cleaner. He has never expressed to me that he doesn't enjoy it and it has never interupted our sex lives.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Redwings!


----------



## lostluv (May 12, 2008)

dcrim,

I HOPE that your definition of redwings and mine are different...to me that just might be too far...


----------



## lostluv (May 12, 2008)

Sarah

I do desire sex more just before my period, I think it has to do with hormone levels. I am also one who is blessed with very short, painless periods but if the opportunity is given I will take it. The shower is a wonderful place for "that time", also using a towel under you and then a shower afterwards works well.


----------



## Chelhxi (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm curious - what positions do you all use in the shower?
I've considered it for the reason mentioned, but we didn't have much luck the one time we tried in the shower. We're the same height, and sex is fairly vanilla with him (not that experienced other than me). Also, standard smallish apartment bathtub. If if was a big whirlpool tub I'm sure it would be easier.


----------



## lostluv (May 12, 2008)

I have used several. My H is also basically my height, one of the easiest for us is for me to place my hands on the shower wall and bend slightly at the waist with my legs spread apart while he is behind me (basically a standing "doggy style" I suppose). Also it sometimes works to put one foot on the edge of the tub.


----------



## Junebug (Dec 7, 2008)

I once had a boyfriend say "I'll swim the red sea but I won't drink from it". that about sums it up!! And I'm good with that.


----------



## lonestarwife (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree with lostluv concerning positions. You have to realize that holding those positions for long periods of time is hard, but sex during showering is so much more than that. My H and make it a point to wash each other and really take the time to enjoy each other's bodies. It's more about the foreplay and intimacy. Also the warm water increases the blood flow, which makes it easier to orgasm. My H and I make it a weekly event regardless of my period.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i am not a fan of it and my wifes last for a week.


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

I do it if Aunt flow is a the lighter side.

As far as the shower, it's hard. I'm 6'1" and she's 5'3"... Neither of us are overly flexible and the showing is not very big. I still love to take showers together because of the touching and caressing and things, but sex is difficult.

ALSO, here's a question. When in the shower, she has a hard time getting moist "down there"... anyone else have issues with that?


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

So apart from the actual mechanics of having sex when you're on, Do people find the sex to be much different?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

i dont find it any different


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

LOl we call it Aunt Flo too....

My wife get's super horny right after it is done.

Super Bi*** right before it...

all the normal behavior that society has classified it.

redwings are just gross, but ahd a friend in the Army that loved it....:crazy:


----------



## MsLady (Dec 1, 2008)

We don't do it during AF. Well ... okay ... we rarely do it period. But I think it grosses DH out anyway.

However, I do get super horny toward the end of it (the days coming up to it I'm not but orgasms do relieve cramping) and take care of business myself. I find that the O's are much more intense on the latter light days of AF ... maybe because things are a bit more tense to begin with so the release is that much more noticeable.


----------



## T.O.girl (Dec 18, 2008)

sarah.rslp said:


> How many couples actively try to have sex during the woman's period.


EVERY HOT DOG NEEDS KETCHUP EVERY NOW AND THEN:smthumbup:


----------



## T.O.girl (Dec 18, 2008)

Junebug said:


> I once had a boyfriend say "I'll swim the red sea but I won't drink from it". that about sums it up!! And I'm good with that.


hahahha. 2 of my ex's def used to drink from the red sea...i didn't mind but i didn't like it when they came up looking for a kiss afterward


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Gads.. T.O. girl... lol..

I wouldn't mind, shower if you please... but for us it would be easy. i'm 6'0, he's 5'9".. i'm very flexible and fairly strong... i just touch my toes


----------



## Junebug (Dec 7, 2008)

T.O.girl said:


> hahahha. 2 of my ex's def used to drink from the red sea...i didn't mind but i didn't like it when they came up looking for a kiss afterward


Ewwww... Yeah, I'm up for pretty much anything to do with sex but that does nothing for me. I wouldn't ask him to do anything that would make me want to not kiss him after, that just doesn't seem fair!! But I guess in the case of your ex's they were ok with it!


----------



## T.O.girl (Dec 18, 2008)

Junebug said:


> Ewwww... Yeah, I'm up for pretty much anything to do with sex but that does nothing for me. I wouldn't ask him to do anything that would make me want to not kiss him after, that just doesn't seem fair!! But I guess in the case of your ex's they were ok with it!


naaahhh...i never asked them, they wanted to do it and insisted on doing it, they were just a litle freaky i guess...there's other sfuff they insisted on doing too i wasn't too keen on: tossing salad, golden showers,...


----------



## Broman (Feb 19, 2009)

T.O.girl said:


> hahahha. 2 of my ex's def used to drink from the red sea...i didn't mind but i didn't like it when they came up looking for a kiss afterward


ewww....the way you described this, I think I'm gonna puke.


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

Usually my Hubs and I will do it only if its a lighter day, like day 3 n 4 (mine usually last 4 days) He doesnt mind it and we've done it on 1 and 2 but I personally dont like it on those days..... I dont really like the feeling of a 1-2.


----------



## keefer (Jan 27, 2010)

Wife totally turns off during hers. Not much affection or anything. So it is a 5 day fast for me


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

It never bothered my H to have sex during my period-it was a bit messy, but no big deal. But one of the nice things about menopause is that you don't have to worry about that anymore
Anal sex could be an option for some.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

HappyAtLast said:


> Anal sex could be an option for some.


That's crazy talk! It's like going from one mess to another! I would rather deal with Aunt Flow than Sister Brown any day of the week


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> That's crazy talk! It's like going from one mess to another! I would rather deal with Aunt Flow than Sister Brown any day of the week


That is hilarious!!!


----------

